# Northern California G Club



## mendoFrank (May 2, 2015)

Fairly new to the forum -
thought I would tell you all about our club in Fort Bragg, CA (the first Fort Bragg).
We are depicting the early 1900s logging operations that were up and down the Northern California Coast. We try to use proto-typical locomotives and rolling stock that were used in that era. 
We are some two dozen members from all walks of life, with an emphasis on social gathering rather than counting rivets. We are in a wonderful relationship with the Skunk Train, as we rent an old “car barn” on their property. 
Most of our guests are from the ridership of the Skunk Train, but we are making a name for ourselves as a reason to visit here. 
We run anything from any maker that fits in with our theme. 
Check out our web site - which has a link to our Facebook page. 
If there is interest shown, I will try to update with news and pics
Thanks,


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the actual url is - *http://www.mendorailhistory.org/*


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome Frank, I have been to your Railroad twice, My wife was born and raised in Fort Brag, 
Her father was Dr Hadlow the old country doctor of the 60's to early 80's, 
You guys have a great location and a great system going there. The only problem there is FB is pretty difficult place to drive to, 
I live in Missouri, and will some day revisit FB she still has 3 sisters living there, and will visit the layout again.
I even visited your layout when it was at the nursery/Botanical gardens, your move was a great move.
Post some pictures of your clubs layout, to stir up more interest and drive people to your clubs layout.
Dennis


----------



## mendoFrank (May 2, 2015)

*Fixed it - thanks*



**** Habilis said:


> I think the actual url is - *http://www.mendorailhistory.org/*


Got a little ahead of myself there - not good proofing. 

All good now - thanks for catching that


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

With the demise of Garden Railway Magazine, there's a big hole for getting information to and from Large Scale modelers and the manufacturers and retailers of equipment for them. Several Garden RR Clubs have gotten together to start an electronic magazine <http:GRnews.org> All clubs are welcome, anyone not in a club can read it as well.


----------

